# TRAVEL LIGHT AND GO FURTHER - VOOPOO Argus GT Kit



## VOOPOO (8/7/20)

VOOPOO Argus GT 160W Kit is powered by two 18650 batteries which fire to a 160W max output. The Argus GT 160W box mod vape kit adopts innovative Gene.TT chipset, bringing fast firing speed with stable performance. The Type-C charge port provides a quick and easy way of charging. The PnP Pod Tank is a new concept tank that can flexibly switch between POD and TANK. The VOOPOO PnP Pod Tank comes with 4.5ml e-juice capacity and double holes air intake design. The PnP Pod Tank is compatible with all PNP coils. 







More Voopoo new products information,just visit this link: Voopoo Vape

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

